# Jellby's exceptional 1000 first posts!



## lazarus1907

Nuestro instruido colega extremeño va por los 990 mensajes mientras escribo esto, pero voy a estar ausentes del foro unas cuantas horas como muy poco y no quería privarme de tener el privilegio de ser el primero en felicitarle.

De regalo, un par de citas (en vez de la típica foto):

Benevolencia no quiere decir tolerancia de lo ruin, o conformidad con lo inepto, sino voluntad de bien.
Antonio Machado

El ignorante afirma, el sabio duda y reflexiona.
Aristóteles.

¡Enhorabuena, campeón!


----------



## Rayines

¡¡¡FELICIDADES, JELLBY!!!...Son excelentes tus mensajes. ¡Y mira, te lo escribo en tu letra preferida!..(Negra y fina.... )


----------



## heidita

¡Viva Extremadura!

Enhorabuena desde Madrid (de Madrid al cielo!).

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## elroy

Jellby, en serio, tus aportaciones son maravillosas.  Se ve que no escribes simplemente por escribir, sino que piensas detenidamente en lo que dices, y yo me considero privilegiado por poder disfrutar de tu inteligencia.

Muchas felicidades. ​


----------



## Mei

Muchas felicidades Jellby!!!!

Mei


----------



## América

*Muchas felicidades Helby, y gracias por compartir con nosotros este foro tan maravilloso.*


----------



## fenixpollo

*Happy Postiversary, Jellby!*


----------



## diegodbs

Jellby, te mereces todas las felicitaciones del mundo por hacer que todos podamos expresarnos mejor.


----------



## Kong Ze

¡Enhorabuena, Jellby!

 Propongo que instauremos unos premios WordReference, y que entreguemos el galardón *Al forero más completo* directamente a Jellby:
Afable, preciso, claro, reflexivo, con gracejo, útil, interesante, ecuánime y siempre con un chiste oportuno. ¡No se puede pedir más!

*APPLAUSE!!*​


----------



## Fernando

Suscribo lo dicho. 

Muchas gracias, paisano.


----------



## Jellby

Muchas gracias a todos.

... ¿veis? Ya me habéis sacado los colores


----------



## danielfranco

Siempre llego tarde... Siempre... ¡Pero muchas felicidades, Jellby!


----------



## Alundra

¡¡¡¡ENHORABUENA JELLBY!!!!  

¡¡¡¡Y GRACIAS POR TODOS TUS MENSAJES!!!

Alundra.


----------

